# Login issues.... again.....



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Is it just me or is there yet another login problem?

The only way i can log in is via firefox..... im not clearing my cookies again as that achieves nowt.

Must be something im doing wrong??

Anyone else having the same troubles or have i missed something??


----------



## Adriantt15351 (Sep 27, 2011)

I followed instructions for firefox with no confidence it would work but it did! yea! As an aside, why can't I message people just cos I am a bit new here? how long have I gotta be here, or how many posts I gotta do? seems a bit overkill to me, if I was that abusive I'm sure I would be quite rightly chucked off! just a thought
adrian
PS I would like to share my black beauty with the forum but know not the process of adding pics, is that another newbie restriction?



antcole said:


> Is it just me or is there yet another login problem?
> 
> The only way i can log in is via firefox..... im not clearing my cookies again as that achieves nowt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

antcole said:


> Is it just me or is there yet another login problem?
> 
> The only way i can log in is via firefox..... im not clearing my cookies again as that achieves nowt.
> 
> ...


WOW! someone else  ... I can't login via Opera any more, but can with Chrome???? :?: Been using Opera for ages with no problems. Not tried my ifone as Safari as problems anyway.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Funny you say that, I've been having the exact same problem with Safari for the past week or so now. It just goes to log in and redirect, then redirects back to the log in page.

I was going to start a thread myself but figured it was probably just me. The only way I can log in is firefox, which is pretty useless because it logs you out after like half hour. Plus Safari is ultimately better.

It worked perfectly until just over a week ago :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adrian, New members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have access to Market Place or PMs or shouldn't, some seem to slip through the system & then posts removed... Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281

Sign up with.. http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ginn L said:


> Funny you say that, I've been having the exact same problem with Safari for the past week or so now. It just goes to log in and redirect, then redirects back to the log in page.
> 
> I was going to start a thread myself but figured it was probably just me. The only way I can log in is firefox, which is pretty useless because it logs you out after like half hour. Plus Safari is ultimately better.
> 
> It worked perfectly until just over a week ago :?


Hi Ginn, Numerous posts to resolve the prob, since week last Wed. Cure depends on your browser, but it requires the removal of cookies & then using .co.uk rather than .com
Hoggy.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah ok, I'm sure I'll figure it out. I just tried Safari on my iPhone and It done the same. I'll just use Firefox if it doesn't work.

Cheers for the help


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Cure depends on your browser, but it requires the removal of cookies & then using .co.uk rather than .com
> Hoggy.


Hmmm, Deleted Opera cookies via the link. Re-start browser.. no change. Using .co.uk as always.
Just get redirected back to login screen.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Ginn L said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you say that, I've been having the exact same problem with Safari for the past week or so now. It just goes to log in and redirect, then redirects back to the log in page.
> ...


Hi Hoggy,
Sorry but the .co.uk doesnt work.... neither does clearing the cookies..... 

Ive tried .com, .co.uk, dot cotten and even tried ..-. ..- -.-. -.- / - .... .. ...

All to no avail..... im using ie8.... only firefox works..... grrrrrr

Just keeps reverting to the login boxes


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

antcole said:


> and even tried ..-. ..- -.-. -.- / - .... .. ...


Ah Morse code now there's an idea :lol:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm on fine on .com but no chance on .co.uk


----------



## gee31 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had this issue, I use Firefox 6.0.2. After clearing the cookies etc everything working fine.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried clearing my cookies as well, but it didn't do anything :? . I can just use Firefox anyways, but It's a bit frustrating because I cant even get on the site on my iPhone. And I only ever use .co.uk as well. I don't know why, it was working fine not long ago.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

can't login on IE or firefox, no problem with the Chrome :roll:


----------

